# A commuter needs your advice



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

I’ve been commuting on my road bike however, I need something other then a backpack. I’ve been looking into these items. The price seems right for my budget. I was wondering if anyone could offer some feed back on if these are good choices or I should look at other items? 

Thanks.

Axiom Streamliner Rack










Axiom Cartier Panniers 








​


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I think you have exactly the right idea, and that stuff should be fabulous!


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

The rack and panniers look good. One thing to consider on the panniers is if you need them to be waterproof. 

I'm less of a fan of those fenders if you have a bike that can take full fenders. The race blade style fenders will keep some of the spray off, but full fenders will keep you cleaner and drier. If you only occasionally ride in the rain then this is probably less of an issue. It's a personal preference and based on what your bike can fit.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm in agreement with Scott.

Use full venders if you can fit them through your brakes and fork. Otherwise, the Race Blades are a big, fat, pain to fit under and behind a rack, especially one designed to be as close-fitting as the Streamliner.

On one of my bikes I use the Bontrager Satellite fenders. They offer similar coverage as the Race Blades and significantly greater ease of installation and removal. Still, two of my bikes have full fenders.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

I wish my bike had fender mounts but, it doesn’t. I like those satellite fenders because they do look easer to mount and have a sporty look. I realize the rack I chose is kind of narrow so they should workout better then the SKS. 

As for waterproof panniers, I can’t control the weather however, I may just line the Cartier’s, with a bag of some kind if i see it's going to rain that day.

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Your bike has rack mounts but no fender mounts? That seems odd. You can use P clamps to mount traditional fenders on the front and use longer bolts on the back to mount a rear fender with the rack. My Gunnar has single eyelets in the back and that's how I'm set up.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigbill said:


> Your bike has rack mounts but no fender mounts? That seems odd. You can use P clamps to mount traditional fenders on the front and use longer bolts on the back to mount a rear fender with the rack. My Gunnar has single eyelets in the back and that's how I'm set up.


I have a carbon fiber fork with no fender eyelets. I was kind of worried about the clearance between the fork and the tires being too small for fenders. So I decided to give these fenders a try. They should give full coverage and look to be easy to install.

Crud RoadRacer MK2


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

with a rear rack the need for a rear fender is significantly less. I've cut up an old fender before and placed a small piece of it behind the seat tube, behind the seat tube's bottle cage, by cutting holes in the fender and running zip ties through the holes in the fender and around the seat tube. You can then mount a small aluminum strap bent in an "L" on the end of the fender and run it through your rear brake's mounting bolt.

Your rack and panniers look fine. I also use "cheap" panniers and carry backpack raincovers from REI (find the right size) in a little baggie which lives on the outside of the pannier. It works. I cinch it over the pannier in the rain.

Front clip on fenders DO work, but you will likely kick them off or even break it from time to time. but they do work. You could also replace your fork which would be a wise thing to do. Plastic is great for many things, others? Not so much.

You don't need a full rear fender with a rack. Cut a small piece to run from your bottom bracket to brake bolt. Find a way to mount it.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Cyclist69 said:


> I have a carbon fiber fork with no fender eyelets. I was kind of worried about the clearance between the fork and the tires being too small for fenders. So I decided to give these fenders a try. They should give full coverage and look to be easy to install.
> 
> Crud RoadRacer MK2


Through the winter, one of my roadies wears Cruds. I think they're not really suitable for commuting. But that's IMHO. YMMV.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I will add that, for commuting, I find the Topeak Trunk bag very commute friendly.
http://www.rei.com/product/710472/topeak-mtx-trunkbag-exp-with-zip-down-panniers
with it's accompanying snap on/snap off rack.
http://www.rei.com/product/697821/topeak-explorer-mtx-rack
It is so easy to load in the comfort of your home, snap it on and go, snap it off and carry it to the locker room, bring it back out after work, snap it on and go. No fussing with clips or ties. 

Scot


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You might also consider a large seatbag like a Carradice Barley or Pendle, or an Acorn Med-Large bag. I use both of these, the Carradice when I need to carry more gear. It will hold a shirt, t-shirt, underwear, lunch, wallet, cell phone, tools and tube repair stuff, spare batteries, small cable lock, etc. My Acorn bag will carry all of that except the shirt. The Carradice bags need a rear rack or Bagman to support them and keep from swaying.

I keep extra clothes, shoes, towels and food in my office. I replenish clothes and food on days that I drive and bring home dirty laundry.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> I keep extra clothes, shoes, towels and food in my office. I replenish clothes and food on days that I drive and bring home dirty laundry.


That's basically what I do. It's pretty hard to ride five days a week. I'm not real fond of carrying anything but a tool bag with me. I used to have a rack that attached to the seatpost that had a hard (styrofoam) case with a cover. I could easily fit clothes, lunch, tools, etc. in it. Unless its a transitional day temperature wise, I don't use it. With kids in my life, its about all the riding I get to do, so might as well be as enjoyable as possible.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

brucew said:


> Through the winter, one of my roadies wears Cruds. I think they're not really suitable for commuting. But that's IMHO. YMMV.


Why do you say that...is it because of the slim profile of the fenders?

Thanks everyone, i appreciate all the advice given. Does anyone have any recommendations on rain gear?


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Scot_Gore said:


> I will add that, for commuting, I find the Topeak Trunk bag very commute friendly.
> http://www.rei.com/product/710472/topeak-mtx-trunkbag-exp-with-zip-down-panniers
> with it's accompanying snap on/snap off rack.
> http://www.rei.com/product/697821/topeak-explorer-mtx-rack
> ...


Nice stuff, It does seem kind of expensive though.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

tarwheel2 said:


> You might also consider a large seatbag like a Carradice Barley or Pendle, or an Acorn Med-Large bag. I use both of these, the Carradice when I need to carry more gear. It will hold a shirt, t-shirt, underwear, lunch, wallet, cell phone, tools and tube repair stuff, spare batteries, small cable lock, etc. My Acorn bag will carry all of that except the shirt. The Carradice bags need a rear rack or Bagman to support them and keep from swaying.
> 
> I keep extra clothes, shoes, towels and food in my office. I replenish clothes and food on days that I drive and bring home dirty laundry.


Nice! How much was that?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Cyclist69 said:


> Why do you say that...is it because of the slim profile of the fenders?


No. Two things: Non-rigid mounting and there just isn't sufficient material to make them durable. They won't hold up to day-in-day-out abuse. 

The box even says, "Not for tourists". I'd add a second caution, "Not for commuters".


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

brucew said:


> No. Two things: Non-rigid mounting and there just isn't sufficient material to make them durable. They won't hold up to day-in-day-out abuse.
> 
> The box even says, "Not for tourists". I'd add a second caution, "Not for commuters".


I'll second this. I used a pair last winter on a tight clearance bike and they worked great until I sucked up a small stick with the real wheel and broke the fender in two just after the break bridge. It also broke one of the spars on the right side coming up from the seat stay. They give great coverage, are very light and will fit on any bike regardless of the clearance but they are very fragile. I bought a Switch Blade to cover the back part of the wheel, left the Crud in place from the break bridge to the bottom bracket and got another three months out of them. Not sure if I'll buy a fresh pair next winter but probably will.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Cyclist69 said:


> Nice stuff, It does seem kind of expensive though.


I think the bag and rack are very comparably priced to the ones shown in your original post. 

YMMV
Scot


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> You might also consider a large seatbag like a Carradice Barley or Pendle, or an Acorn Med-Large bag. I use both of these, the Carradice when I need to carry more gear. It will hold a shirt, t-shirt, underwear, lunch, wallet, cell phone, tools and tube repair stuff, spare batteries, small cable lock, etc. My Acorn bag will carry all of that except the shirt. The Carradice bags need a rear rack or Bagman to support them and keep from swaying.
> 
> I keep extra clothes, shoes, towels and food in my office. I replenish clothes and food on days that I drive and bring home dirty laundry.


I agree with this style of transport! I've been using the smaller (Barley/Pendle sized) Rivendell Little Joe for the past 6 yrs when all I need to carry is t-shirt, shirt, underwear, shorts, socks, lunch, wallet, cell, tools & tube. It'll also hold extra cycle wear when the weather turns cool, but it's a bit small for including long pants & extra wool cycling layers.

So 2 yrs ago I picked up a Frost River Gunflint Trail bag. I can pack EVERYthing for my winter & transitional-season commutes in this thing! It's wonderful! I don't like to leave lots of personal items at work, so I'm transporting the day's requirements every trip. I've never used a rack or support with the Little Joe, but I always use one on the Gunflint Trail.

I have to disagree with others who feel a rack provides decent spray protection. I've tried lots of different min-to-max configurations, but full fenders are the only setup I really appreciate when the weather turns ugly.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

brucew said:


> No. Two things: Non-rigid mounting and there just isn't sufficient material to make them durable. They won't hold up to day-in-day-out abuse.
> 
> The box even says, "Not for tourists". I'd add a second caution, "Not for commuters".


Now that i have these, i will say they are on the cheap side. Thin and light however, that maybe by design. Not sure how long they will last but i'll keep everyone informed on when they give out. 

Still, it's better then nothing.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Now that i have the Axiom Cartier panniers and Streamliner rack i will say this. They both seen to be of good quality. The rack is light and sturdy enough to hold 110lbs...that's alot! Love the slim profile of the rack. The panniers fasten well and don't move around. They also seem to be made of quality material. I realize these are considered low end panniers...i don't see it. I guess time will tell. 

What is the differences between these and high-end panniers? Well, other then water proofing and cost.


----------

